# Stoneman Dolomiti - 3 Etappen - Empfehlung



## Holger24 (16. Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

wir planen für dieses Jahr den Stoneman Dolomiti in 3 Etappen zu fahren. Ich wollte mal hören, ob es diesbezüglich Empfehlungen hinsichtlich der Streckeneinteilung gibt. Wichtig wäre uns ein zentraler Ort, von dem wir jeweils die Etappen starten können.

Auf Komoot habe ich folgende Routenvorschläge gefunden, Startort wäre Innichen ( evtl. Sexten): 









						3 Tage Bike-Abenteuer – die Stoneman Dolomiti Challenge | Mountainbike-Collection von komoot
					

Der Stoneman-Trail in den Dolomiten ist eine echte Challenge. Dennoch ist der Stoneman weder Event noch Rennen. Er ist ein Mehretappen-Trail, speziell für Mountainbiker angelegt, eine Herausforderung ohne Rennstress, die du jederzeit annehmen kannst. Du fährst fünf Checkpoints an, die deine...




					www.komoot.de
				




Kann mir jemand sagen, wie "aufwendig" es ist jeweils zu den Etappeneinstiegen bzw. nach der Etappe wieder nach Hause zu kommen?  Ist das mit dem Rad gut machbar (gibt es z.B. geeignete Wege oder sind große Umwege zu fahren. Oder ist man sogar auf Bus/Bahn angewiesen) ?    

Danke für Infos und Hinweise im voraus!

Holger


----------



## soundfreak (16. Februar 2020)

Im thema https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/stoneman-trail-erfahrungen-und-tipps.660791/   sind schon viele tipps enthalten. Hast du das schon gelesen? ☺

Willst du mit deinen 3 etappen die gesamte originalstrecke befahren, oder ist. Z.bsp. der Anstieg zur Sillianer hütte auch von Südtirol aus eine mögliche variante?


Leckfeld Hütte bis Sillianer Hütte hat schon eine gewisse Magie, wobei den Abschnitt nur sehr wenige fahren (sausteil). Durch Hüttenzubau bei Sillianer Hütte war dieser steile Abschnitt im Jahr 2019 aber in exzellentem Zustand !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (16. Februar 2020)

Ich fänds auch schade, den Abschnitt am Karnischen Höhenkamm und am Monte Spina in zwei Teile zu zerhacken (wie in deinem link). Was spricht gegen die Originalroute mit Übernachtungen auf der Strecke? Zahnbürste und Hüttenschlafsack gehen doch bestimmt noch in den Rucksack rein...
Wenn das nicht in Frage kommt, ist der link schon o. k. (mit der Basis in Innichen).


----------



## Ricardo (17. Februar 2020)

Ich bin das vor zwei Jahren mit einer Gruppe in drei Tagen gefahren. Unser Standquartier war in Innichen.
1. Tag Marchinkele Abfahrt über einen schönen Trail zur Steinbergalm. ca. 1500 Hm
2. Tag Auffahrt zur Silianer Hütte über den Helm von Sexten aus und dann Abfahrt über den Erla Trail ca. 1500 Hm
3. Tag Auffahrt über Nemesalm zum Kniebergsattel, Abfahrt von der Rotwandwiese über den Standschützentrail ca. 2100 Hm 
Am Tag 2 und 3 hatten wir halt einen Transfer auf einem Radweg von Innichen nach Sexten. Das war aber problemlos.
Bei Übernachtung in Sexten hat man Transfer zwischen Innichen und Sexten nur am 1. Tag
Wenn man die genannten Trailabfahrten einbaut erhöht sich der Trailanteil.
Die Nemespassage wird bei der Variante nicht gefahren.

Gruß Richard


----------



## timstruppi (17. Februar 2020)

Man bekommt doch bei jedem Stoneman im Starterpaket immer eine Landkarte mit den Streckenabschnitten. Hat die noch jemand und würde die Karte verkaufen?


----------



## rattlebrain (17. Februar 2020)

timstruppi schrieb:


> eine Landkarte mit den Streckenabschnitten



https://www.stoneman.it/sites/default/files/karte-bike-innen-2018.pdf   - downloaden und ausdrucken?


----------



## Holger24 (17. Februar 2020)

Vielen Dank für die Hinweise!

@soundfreak: Wollen eigentlich die Originalstrecke, bin schon froh, wenn wir uns da nicht verfahren 

@cschaeff: Viele empfehlen ja Zwischenübernachtungen auf der Strecke aber irgendwie ist mir eine feste "Basis" lieber (Heimschläfer-Komplex)

@Ricardo & rattlebrain: Danke!


----------



## isartrails (18. Februar 2020)

Hatte ich schon anderswo geschrieben: bin es als Etappentour gefahren und würde es beim nächsten mal mit Standquartier in Sexten wiederholen.


----------



## soundfreak (18. Februar 2020)

habe mal die gesamte Stoneman Dolomiti route mit Startort Innichen und Sexten in komoot nachgezeichnet (hoffe dass die strecke großteils passt, teilweise werden kleine abzweiger immer wieder etwas angepasst)

https://www.komoot.de/tour/45153325?ref=wtd  Start Innichen
https://www.komoot.de/tour/114142747?ref=wtd  Start Sexten

Unten beim höhenprofil kann man dann schön den regler bewegen und gleichzeitig in der karte schauen, wo man gerade unterwegs ist...

tag 1:
zum einradeln anfangs das marchkinkele finde ich persönlich sehr gut
somit kann man sich gut an die höhe gewöhnen (es geht großteils gemächlich den berg hoch auf über 2500m).
info: wie schon im original topic angemerkt, wurde direkt unterhalb vom marchkinkele (in einigen betonbunkern) eine hütte errichtet. laut info von tourengehern ist sie nun schon soweit fertig, dass auch schon ausgeschenkt wird.

tag 2:
bei geplanter originaler route muss man dann eben nach sillian und hoch via leckfeld zur sillianer hütte. wie schon gesagt ist leckfeld - sillianer hütte sacksteil, aber ca. eine gute stunde schieben oder etwas kürzer hochtreten ist nun auch schon (fast) egal.

weiter dann die sehr schöne demutpassage. auch wenn es teilweise sehr ausgesetzt ist und einige meter zum schieben ist, würde ich das herzstück dieses stoneman's NIE auslassen. (achtung - demutpassage mit e-bike machen ist kaum machbar - siehe auch hinweis vom stauder roland selbst auf der dolomiti website).
da man dann am gesamten karnischen kamm aber sehr weit oben bleibt finde ich eine abfahrt in das tal (nach sexten) nicht so sinnvoll.
eventuell fährt man doch zumindest bis padola, übernachtet ganz im süden, und hat dann noch einen schönen kurzen 3ten abschlusstag.

Tag 3
padola - kreuzberg - rotwandwiesen - sexten
bis kreuzberg und rotwandwiesen gibt es noch einige kurze steile rampen, wenn man das mit frischen kräften fährt sollten diese gut fahrbar sein 

@isartrails: wie würdest du ganz grob die 3 tage einteilen? mit quartier in sexten ?
@Holger24: wenn du den stoneman nach den 3 etappen von deinem komoot link machst, dann sind es gesamt ca. 1400 hm mehr (gesamt ca. 5300 hm, das ist je nach kondi dann nicht mehr so wenig)


----------



## isartrails (18. Februar 2020)

soundfreak schrieb:


> wie würdest du ganz grob die 3 tage einteilen? mit quartier in sexten ?


1. Tag: Markinkele Runde
2. Tag: Auffahrt Sillianer Hütte über den Helm, Demut-Passage, Padola, Kreuzbergsattel
3. Tag: Rotwandwiesenrunde


----------



## OMaOle (3. August 2020)

soundfreak schrieb:


> habe mal die gesamte Stoneman Dolomiti route mit Startort Innichen und Sexten in komoot nachgezeichnet (hoffe dass die strecke großteils passt, teilweise werden kleine abzweiger immer wieder etwas angepasst)
> 
> https://www.komoot.de/tour/45153325?ref=wtd Start Innichen
> https://www.komoot.de/tour/114142747?ref=wtd Start Sexten


Der Link mit Start ab Sexten wird auf Komoot als privat aufgeführt und kann deshalb nicht geöffnet werden. Kannst Du das bitte ändern oder mir als pn schicken? Wäre sehr daran inzeressiert.

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soundfreak (3. August 2020)

OMaOle schrieb:


> ...
> Kannst Du das bitte ändern oder mir als pn schicken?
> ...



done   

Wünsche viel spaß u. schönes Wetter!


----------



## OMaOle (27. September 2020)

soundfreak schrieb:


> Wünsche viel spaß u. schönes Wetter!



So, ich nochmal,

die Wünsche sind zum großen Teil in Erfüllung gegangen.
Allerdings sind wir Tag 2und 3 in einem Tag gefahren und auch als 1.Tag. ( Wird vom Roland bei seinen geguideten Touren auch so gefahren) Wetter war super, der Spass aber beim Aufstieg zu den Rotwandwiesen zu Ende. (Mein Limit doch etwas überschritten)
Markinkelerunde dann am 2. Tag mit schönem Wetter bis ca. 250hm vor dem Gipfel. Dann Nebel und Regen. Allerdings hat auf dem Gipfel inzwischen eine Hütte eröffnet in der man sich aufwärmen, umziehen und sättigen kann. Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ist Klasse. Abfahrt im Regen nicht ohne Risiko, aber auch mal ne Erfahrung. Alles in Allem eine super Tour die sehr schön war, mir aber Alles abverlangt hat. 
Die Überreichung der Trophäe erfolgte in Sexten im Infibus vom Meister persönlich. 
Ein sehr sympathischer bodenständiger Typ mit großem Engagement für seine(unsere) Sache.

In dem Sinne
Kette rechts und bis irgendwann...


----------

